# MLB Extra Innings "Not Available"



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

I hadn't heard a peep from DTV about renewing my subscription to the baseball premium package MLB Extra Innings. So, I went to DTV.com to see if I could even sign up. I went into my account and tried to change my programming and MLB Extra Innings is not listed with the other sports packages. It is not there at all. (There is still a link to MLB Extra Innings on DTV's website but it only leads to a page saying the package is no longer available for *2006*.)

I called DTV customer service and asked if MLB Extra Innings was available. A woman CSR with a foreign accent who seemed to only vaguely know what MLB Extra Innings was told me "No it is no longer available."

Apparently there is a big deal going on between MLB and DTV granting DTV exclusive rights to all MLB out of market games through DTV's MLB Extra Innings package. Previously, MLB had offered Extra Innings through other cable companies and Dish. And people who don't have DTV are pissed. The deal between DTV and MLB is not final yet and until it is, who knows? We are in limbo land.

Here is what Baseball Digest has to say.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

With the first televised spring training games only 18 days away they can't put it off much longer. Either it's only going to be on Directv this year or it will also be available on cable/Dish(at least for this year). 
If they do go through with the deal they'll use the arguement that fans that can't/won't switch from cable/Dish will be able to get the games on MLB.tv which is supposed to be doubling the quality of it's feed.


----------



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

Putting The Past In Pastime


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Could be the deal is still being worked out so they don't have the rights to EI just yet and/or don't have a price to set to make it available to order. You'd think if MLB wanted to do this they would have done it last fall instead of right before the season. Smart.


----------



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

I agree Scott. This waiting until the very last possible minute isn't smart business for either DTV or MLB. And what about DTV giving an extra 30 million to MLB? How much is that costing subscribers? I bet some of the price increase everyone is paying is going to MLB.

I certainly hope they resolve this soon in any case.


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

I heard rumblings yesterday that the deal between D* and MLB is nowhere close to done. In fact, I also heard that cable companies may still be in the mix here. Nothing like waiting til the last minute. I know, it's only the middle of February, but the season will be here before you know it.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I can't imagine D* will not have EI. I will not panic until late March.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

It's not that D* won't have EI that's the concern; it's that it may be exclusive to D*.


----------



## Rudy1957 (Sep 19, 2003)

Root for DTV to not get exclusivity. They would have to pay way up for the rights, and that would get passed down, just like in the NFL.

Can't imagine how MLB could see maximizing its revenue by such an agreement. Of course, the same would apply to the NFL.


----------



## phatmatt (Mar 18, 2005)

Man, this is getting annoying!!!!!! When the hell is this going to be available?


----------



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

Extra Innings Deal Has F.C.C.s Attention 



> For five or six minutes yesterday, there was delicious speculation that Major League Baseball would officially announce its extremely pending $700 million deal with DirecTV to carry its Extra Innings package of out-of-market games.
> 
> It didnt happen.


What did happen?



> Despite the lack of public action by M.L.B. and DirecTV  who are also laboriously finalizing the details of the satellite service carrying baseballs separate and new 24/7 channel to its 15 million subscribers starting in 2009  something happened yesterday. The Federal Communications Commissions chairman responded to a request for intervention by Senator John Kerry, Democrat of Massachusetts, by saying the agency will examine the Extra Innings deal.
> 
> I am concerned whenever consumers cannot purchase the programming they want or are forced to purchase programming they dont want, wrote Kevin J. Martin, the F.C.C.s chairman. He said he had asked each side to give him information and promised Senator Kerry that we will report to you on the deals implications for consumers and any recommended changes to the law to ameliorate any harms to consumers.


(Follow link for more.)

The Feds are involved now. Not to get political, but after Katrina and now Walter Reed can that be good news?

I think that DTV getting an exclusive deal might not be good for us (higher prices) or MLB (fewer fans.) But who knows. I just hope this is resolved and soon.


----------



## JorgeGVB (Jul 14, 2001)

xtra said:


> I think that DTV getting an exclusive deal might not be good for us (higher prices) or MLB (fewer fans.) But who knows. I just hope this is resolved and soon.


Good point. EI has been a pretty cheap package for the number of games you get and compared to the NFL Ticket.


----------



## phatmatt (Mar 18, 2005)

It appears they are starting to get closer to announcing something for MLB EI. You can now click on the EI package, and it says no info is available about 2007. While not progress, some progress


----------



## davecramer74 (Mar 17, 2006)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dtvmlb022707.htm


----------



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

davecramer74 said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dtvmlb022707.htm


Thanks Dave.

This is from the article your link talks about.



> One source familiar with negotiations said he now believes that the Extra Innings package will remain available to all three services.
> 
> "I'd be surprised if the DirecTV deal goes through," he said.
> 
> ...


More on CNNMoney.com 

So it still is maybe yes, maybe no for an exculsive deal, but it looks like there is a greater chance for "no."

Meanwhile spring training starts tomorrow with some games on the sports channels if they are not blacked out.


----------



## xtra (Jul 27, 2004)

MLB Commissioner Bud Selig calls criticism of the DirecTv/MLB deal "ridiculous;" deal is "close."

Bud Selig Boosts DIRECTV MLB Deal


----------

